# 'Photo Gallery' - now live



## kmpowell

All

The eagle eyed amongst you would have spotted that we have implemented a 'Gallery' function to the forum. Everybody now has their own personal gallery where you can upload photos into your own albums. these albums and phots are then shared with the rest of the forum.

To edit/access your personal gallery:
1. Click the "Profile" button (top right)
2. Click the "Gallery" tab
3. Click "Manage personal albums"
4. *Click the "Create Sub-Album" button*, and away you go.... *It is important that you click this button and create seperate albums, otherwise your photos will all be bundled into your main profile.

To view the forum Gallery simply click "Gallery" from the top menu (by Garage)

It's fairly easy to use, and we will be refining the settings as it beds in when problem/queries become apparent.

Any questions, post them here.


----------



## markypoo

I dont have the create sub-album tab ? :?
When I try to add an image I get this
You are not allowed to upload more than 0 images.

Please contact the administrator for more information.


----------



## kmpowell

markypoo said:


> I dont have the create sub-album tab ? :?
> When I try to add an image I get this
> You are not allowed to upload more than 0 images.
> 
> Please contact the administrator for more information.


Try now


----------



## markypoo

Yes its there thanks :wink:


----------



## crapgolf

Hi I created an album today when I try to get into it I get I NOT ALLOWED TO MANAGE SOMEONE ELSES ALBUM?

rICH :?


----------



## kmpowell

crapgolf said:


> Hi I created an album today when I try to get into it I get I NOT ALLOWED TO MANAGE SOMEONE ELSES ALBUM?
> 
> rICH :?


Hi Rich

I don't seem to see an album of yours, were there any pics in it?

Kevin


----------



## crapgolf

kmpowell said:


> crapgolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I created an album today when I try to get into it I get I NOT ALLOWED TO MANAGE SOMEONE ELSES ALBUM?
> 
> rICH :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> I don't seem to see an album of yours, were there any pics in it?
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

Hi Kevin,
No I couldbt u load in work but set it up ready .But now as I log in to manange my album it comes up with the above and doest gice me the opption to set up a new one (You are not allowed to manage the Album of other users.) and nothing else
?


----------



## kmpowell

crapgolf said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crapgolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I created an album today when I try to get into it I get I NOT ALLOWED TO MANAGE SOMEONE ELSES ALBUM?
> 
> rICH :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> I don't seem to see an album of yours, were there any pics in it?
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> No I couldbt u load in work but set it up ready .But now as I log in to manange my album it comes up with the above and doest gice me the opption to set up a new one (You are not allowed to manage the Album of other users.) and nothing else
> ?
Click to expand...

Hmmm, well the DB says you don't have an album setup, so that will explain why you cannot manage your own. Have you tried following my instructions above and setting up from fresh?


----------



## czubaka007

http://www.koraszewski.com
http://www.koraszewski.com/grafika/gale ... index.html


----------



## mon&amp;stu

when will it be possible to comment on photo's?
I see some lovely shots and want to omment but to do so I would have to PM the person.

Or is possible and I am missng something?

Thanks 
Stu


----------



## sbd119

Have created my sub-album but when I try ans upload it says file size too big. I've re-sized the photos to the correct pixel dimensions. Obviously I'm doing some thing wrong but cannot work out what? Any ideas? What is the max size in MB? thanks Stuart


----------



## aznxliddonikki




----------

